

Show HN: One Question. One Answer. An Experiment. - nader
https://nadr.wufoo.com/forms/one-question-one-answer/

======
Mz
More accurately: One answer, one dollar.

No info at all as to what kinds of questions they answer, the quality of the
replies, etc.

~~~
nader
Thanks for your feedback! We have now got a more detailed intro to how to use
the service, etc. More information about the people will be put up shortly.

I started it off as an experiment to see if anybody would pay a dollar to get
an answer, and, also to know what kind of questions would be submitted.

